# Remote Start distance poor / procedure fails



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

Wanted to make sure I was not the only one with range issues. Took me a while to figure out the button sequence to remote start the truck. I would say about 80% of the time, if I do not get the timing right with the button pushes, the truck does not start. Even worst, if I look out the office window, and go through the motions of button presses, maybe around the 5th time will the truck start.

I also noticed a distance issue. I would have to be around 20 feet or less for the remote start to work, any further and nada. Thinking it might be a faulty key fob, I tried the other one and had the same poor range results (or nothing on button push attempts).

Any why 3 button pushes (lock=>start=>start) and why all within 3 seconds. Seems a little extreme if you ask me.

Anyone else with these issues ?? Should I get this checked at the dealer ? Not really sure what else they can do to improve this issue or range though.


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes you have to make sure it’s locked and yes distance sucks at least to say. Really annoying. Whole point of it is to be convenient but guess some safety is involved also into decision to be that bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

neilsak said:


> Wanted to make sure I was not the only one with range issues. Took me a while to figure out the button sequence to remote start the truck. I would say about 80% of the time, if I do not get the timing right with the button pushes, the truck does not start. Even worst, if I look out the office window, and go through the motions of button presses, maybe around the 5th time will the truck start.
> 
> I also noticed a distance issue. I would have to be around 20 feet or less for the remote start to work, any further and nada. Thinking it might be a faulty key fob, I tried the other one and had the same poor range results (or nothing on button push attempts).
> 
> ...


yup my FOBs are useless as well.. i almost have to be next to the car for them to work. 
also have to lock the car then remote start it.. 
its a bit of a mess


----------



## acoz (Apr 9, 2018)

Both of these things are truly frustrating. I find the distance to be absurdly small and the process to be a little inconvenient but oh well. I wonder what this is like for other brands though? Anyone have similar stories?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2018)

*Same behavior as 2014 US Passat*

Both of the mentioned behaviors (Remote Start -> Lock -> Start -> Start) and Short distance for it to be effective are exactly the same as on my 2014 US Passat SEL...

I can lock/unlock the doors from a greater distance (especially when on the passenger side of the vehicle) than the remote start. - I know this because i've rolled down the windows while sitting in my kitchen (the other side of the house)...

Since my Atlas has not arrived yet, I am unable to try the same maneuvers with it but the descriptions here make it sound like they are working as designed...


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

acoz said:


> Both of these things are truly frustrating. I find the distance to be absurdly small and the process to be a little inconvenient but oh well. I wonder what this is like for other brands though? Anyone have similar stories?


I had Audi, GM and Mazda CX9 and all had to first press the lock button to lock all the doors, then press the remote start button twice. It's for safety...if you remote start and your doors are open anyone can jump in and "surprise"!


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

This is why Volvo's implemention is better as you remote start from the phone app, making distance a non-issue

Hopefully VW will implement this in Car-Net one day, if so, that will truly justify the $200/yr fee

As it stands right now, it is overpriced for the features you get


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

No issues can start from ~100 ft.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

I tried it today from about 125 feet and it worked...so far so good. It was in an open parking lot with no obstructions though.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The whole idea of remote start is very silly. If you are not healthy enough to get into a cold or hot vehicle, are you really healthy enough to be driving?


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

Rafale said:


> This is why Volvo's implemention is better as you remote start from the phone app, making distance a non-issue
> 
> Hopefully VW will implement this in Car-Net one day, if so, that will truly justify the $200/yr fee
> 
> As it stands right now, it is overpriced for the features you get


Justify the $200 fee for the remote start via app? My Chevrolet does this for free.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Try changing your key fob battery and see what happens....


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

Sadly I do not think it is the key fob battery, as the truck is fairly new, and both key fobs yield the same piss poor range, and only after a couple of tries. I think VW did a poor implementation of remote start, with very old technology for the range. With all the tech on the SEL Prem / Execline, I am surprised they did not go with a better remote start option, including via an app.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

neilsak said:


> ....think VW did a poor implementation of remote start, with very old technology for the range.....


Source?


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

Try using the sequence: lock->lock (listen for the horn to beep)->start->start


----------



## KurSELPremium (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm dissapointed with the range also. I joke that it does not work until I'm inside the car. Dealer shrugged and only offered to test the fob battery, which he said was fine .


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KurSELPremium said:


> I'm dissapointed with the range also. I joke that it does not work until I'm inside the car. Dealer shrugged and only offered to test the fob battery, which he said was fine .


You have some serious medical condition that requires this? Should you be driving?


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

KurSELPremium said:


> I'm dissapointed with the range also. I joke that it does not work until I'm inside the car. Dealer shrugged and only offered to test the fob battery, which he said was fine .


LOL - i agree with you.. if am getting chased - i am screwed if i was to use my key for "panic" or unlocking the doors lol


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

AudiVW guy said:


> LOL - i agree with you.. if am getting chased - i am screwed if i was to use my key for "panic" or unlocking the doors lol



My range is about 60' through 1 exterior wall and a garage door. Haven't tried any further yet as that is where our keys are stored.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Drive by said:


> My range is about 60' through 1 exterior wall and a garage door. Haven't tried any further yet as that is where our keys are stored.


you are lucky.. most of the time when i am in public i have to have direct line of sight and i keep screaming at all the meat sacks in my way to move so i can unlock my car lol :laugh:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> ....most of the time when i am in public i have to have direct line of sight and i keep screaming at all the meat sacks in my way to move so i can unlock my car lol :laugh:


What is the advantage to have the vehicle unlocked before you get to it?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Just tried mine. Direct LOS from 100'. It works.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Noticed this today, Part Number: 000065760, extended range remote start add on. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Hetletco said:


> Noticed this today, Part Number: 000065760, extended range remote start add on. Anyone tried it yet?


Looks like this won't work for the 2018 model year and if it's equipped with remote start already.

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2018_Atlas-SE-Sport-Utility-36L-V6-AT-AWD/75856208/000065760.html


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hetletco said:


> Noticed this today, Part Number: 000065760, extended range remote start add on. Anyone tried it yet?


Is not to be used with vehicles with the OEM remote start.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

I took it as the complete kit for $405 is for vehicles that don’t have remote start at all, and the Package for $224 is the add-on for existing remote starts, even though they both say for vehicles without factory remote start. I’m hoping somebody copy-pasted some of the description wrong.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hetletco said:


> ......and the Package for $224 is the add-on for existing remote starts, even though they both say for vehicles without factory remote start. I’m hoping somebody copy-pasted some of the description wrong.


No! VW is very clear that this is only for vehicles that did not have the remote start from the factory.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Hetletco said:


> I took it as the complete kit for $405 is for vehicles that don’t have remote start at all, and the Package for $224 is the add-on for existing remote starts, even though they both say for vehicles without factory remote start. I’m hoping somebody copy-pasted some of the description wrong.


Just talked with the tech that I trust at the dealership. He's fairly certain there was a module change for the base remote start system between the 2018 and the 2019 so you're up the creek of you have a 2018 for the moment. He said there may be a fix for that later but for now, no dice.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

This is slightly off-topic but still on-topic in regards to remote start....
If you remote start an Atlas- will it turn itself off if you don't get in with the key within a matter of time- and if so how long?

I really don't like remote start feature, just fearful of it accidentally being started in our attached garage... worst case scenario type of crap. :facepalm:


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

VWBora18T said:


> This is slightly off-topic but still on-topic in regards to remote start....
> If you remote start an Atlas- will it turn itself off if you don't get in with the key within a matter of time- and if so how long?
> 
> I really don't like remote start feature, just fearful of it accidentally being started in our attached garage... worst case scenario type of crap. :facepalm:



The engine will shut off after 10 minutes, if you didn't get in your car and "started" it with the key inside and your foot on the brake.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

rocknfreak said:


> The engine will shut off after 10 minutes, if you didn't get in your car and "started" it with the key inside and your foot on the brake.


That's at least a little re-assuring. Probably pretty rare for them to auto-start accidentally anyway.
Any idea if you can adjust the auto shut-off time? Like... to 5 minutes, or even less?


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> Hetletco said:
> 
> 
> > I took it as the complete kit for $405 is for vehicles that don’t have remote start at all, and the Package for $224 is the add-on for existing remote starts, even though they both say for vehicles without factory remote start. I’m hoping somebody copy-pasted some of the description wrong.
> ...


Any idea if the new extended remote start fob also locks/unlocks doors? The image on the VW site only shows the remote start button, not sure if the door buttons are on the other side of the fob?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hetletco said:


> Any idea if the new extended remote start fob also locks/unlocks doors? The image on the VW site only shows the remote start button, not sure if the door buttons are on the other side of the fob?


A two sided printed circuit board?


----------



## ljbump74 (Nov 19, 2019)

*poor start distance*

I just left my car yesterday and brought up the poor range. I was told that it is probably a short range remote charger and they would check for updates or something
Yeah they called me with an almost $800 quote for a add on to increase the range.
Like seriously!!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

The range is terrible and the procedure is also terrible and hit or miss whether it works.


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

I lost the key fob to my arteon so now I only have one key fob. Instead of getting replacement key fob, can I get the kit below and will the extended range key fob work in the same way like the regular fob. Meaning can i drive the car with just the extended range key fob in it?

https://parts.vwofmurrieta.com/p/Vo...-Complete-Install-Kit/75856209/NPN065003.html


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Pretty sure the answer is no. 
This is just an add on key chain remote that only starts the car.




ArteonLV said:


> I lost the key fob to my arteon so now I only have one key fob. Instead of getting replacement key fob, can I get the kit below and will the extended range key fob work in the same way like the regular fob. Meaning can i drive the car with just the extended range key fob in it?
> 
> https://parts.vwofmurrieta.com/p/Vo...-Complete-Install-Kit/75856209/NPN065003.html


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Try this as a fix with your dealer.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

